# Is she pregnant?



## Mamadoe (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi all, I posted earlier about finding this little hairless cutie at a pet shop. She was being housed with 2 boys. I tried to forget about her...but just felt so drawn to her that I went back today and got her. They told me she is around 11 weeks. For the negligence of the pet shop, she seems well socialized. I am just soooo worried that she is in fact pregnant. It was hard to get a good pic as she is getting settled..but do you think she is pregnant?


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

She's very adorable. It could be the pictures but I don't see super visible nipples. she looks a little round though, and living with her brothers for so long seems like a high chance of pregnancy. I'd say you'll know for sure very shortly. The pet store doesn't sound as bad as some. They seem to actually like the rats and don't just consider them food for reptiles, maybe a little education they would be open to?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

She doesn't look pregnant in the photos, but she could be early on in pregnancy. An easy way to tell if she is or not, though, is to see if she goes into heat (which happens every 5 days). Here's some info from The Rat Fan Club about rats in heat...

_When a rat is in heat her vagina will gape open; usually it is tightly closed. Usually there will be behavioral signs too. Stroking her back will usually cause a rat in heat to perform the mating “dance” which is quite interesting. She may first dart forward or spin around, then she will brace her legs stiffly, lift her head and tail, and vibrate her ears! This display tells the male she is ready for mating._


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

She doesnt look heavily pregnant to me, so if she is you've got time to look into a spay. She looks a good size too so could probably take it. By the time she looks very pregnant your useually expecting babies within a week.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

Well, looks like she will be happy in a good home now, but I do hate that the pet store got rewarded with money, for their negligent care and treatment.

I ditto the suggestion on looking into an emergency spay.


----------

